# Wheres the teal?



## tiedgar (Sep 17, 2014)

Where's the blue wings at? I've seen people in Kansas and Louisiana slaying them. I've had a few buddies kill a few. Anyone seeing any numbers?


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 17, 2014)

Nope no teal here


----------



## swamprat93 (Sep 17, 2014)

Went and scouted and didn't see any, gonna look again this weekend hopefully


----------



## copperheadmike (Sep 17, 2014)

Buddies shot a five man limit an hour West of you last weekend. Saw plenty of them when I was down the weekend before that. Lots of whistlers too, sure they will be gone before the regular season though...


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Sep 17, 2014)

Scouted yesterday on the tidal savannah river with not a duck in site, some nice large gators however...


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Sep 18, 2014)

A good bit of people are limiting out on the coast....


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 18, 2014)

If they are I aint seen it. Thats not saying its so. But I have not seen any. Plenty of woodys.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 18, 2014)

They are not in central south Georgia.  Fewest I've seen in many years.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 18, 2014)

Rode for 2 hrs yesterday afternoon and didn't see the first teal.


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Sep 18, 2014)

Seen 15 tuesday, gonna hunt them in the morning and hope for the best. Went to LA last weekend seen maybe 30 total all weekend. Not enough to hunt.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 18, 2014)

They have come and gone or we will be killin them in November.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Sep 18, 2014)

all im seeing is ring necks, in groups 15 to 20 flying which is early in comparison to last year....


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 18, 2014)

Allot of talk about a cold winter this year. Some folks have told me that they saw teal last month. Now nobody is seeing any now and bander TC50 is seeing ringers and I saw a couple of groups of ringers on the hill which I thought was strange for this time of year.  Maybe we missed the teal but we might have a season like what we had back in the late 70s or early 80s. Cold winter and lots of ducks.


----------



## Mikehunt (Sep 18, 2014)

Talked to a buddy in Ohio yesterday, and he said plenty still up there. 
Mike


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 18, 2014)

Mikehunt said:


> Talked to a buddy in Ohio yesterday, and he said plenty still up there.
> Mike



Well I hope they come south before the end of the season.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Sep 19, 2014)

Killer, I know 6 guys that limited out down your way....


----------



## Cole Henry (Sep 19, 2014)

Scouted a central Florida lake a couple days ago and they were everywhere!! Literally all over us. But we can also shoot woodies


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 19, 2014)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> Killer, I know 6 guys that limited out down your way....


They must be south of me at some place that I have not made it to I just have not seen any. But one man can only be in one place and my spots have been dry. I will take a ride in the morning and give a report what I see.


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hunt was a bust this morning. But beats sleeping in. Teal are gone off that place... Rode all over and nada. Had birds tuesday...


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 19, 2014)

here today who know where next


----------



## The Fever (Sep 19, 2014)

killer elite said:


> here today who know where next



Saw a lot of them the other day....just cant hunt them...


----------



## duckyaker90 (Sep 20, 2014)

Y'all boys need to pay attention up north look at the temps. Ducks don't migrate because it's duck season.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 21, 2014)

duckyaker90 said:


> Y'all boys need to pay attention up north look at the temps. Ducks don't migrate because it's duck season.



Teal are migrating. Folks in Texas and LA have been wearing them out. What they need ti realize the most is that this is Georgia!!


----------



## across the river (Sep 21, 2014)

duckyaker90 said:


> Y'all boys need to pay attention up north look at the temps. Ducks don't migrate because it's duck season.



Actually, the blue wing teal migration is primarily triggered by the change in the length of the day, so essentially they do migrate because it is "Duck Season."  That is why the season is so early.  They migrate long before everything is frozen and snow covered up North.



rnelson5 said:


> Teal are migrating. Folks in Texas and LA have been wearing them out. What they need ti realize the most is that this is Georgia!!




This is the real reason you aren't seeing anything.


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 21, 2014)

We have been seeing a few in Florida but i cant go till Wednesday but we will be after them then .... Get to run a few through my new A5 hopefully !!


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 21, 2014)

duckyaker90 said:


> Y'all boys need to pay attention up north look at the temps. Ducks don't migrate because it's duck season.



Not entirely true with regard to early teal season.


----------



## Headsortails (Sep 21, 2014)

We killed two today but haven't seen 10.


----------



## SSOinTN (Sep 22, 2014)

teal migration is primarily dictated by photoperiod. (lenght of day).  that said, all the flooding in Mo. has slowed them up just a little bit. 

y'all shoud see really good numbers start to show up in the next couple days with this front.  (i keep pretty detailed notes and this is usually when the big push comes).

yestersay was our last day of season here in Tn and it was the quickest limits we have had. done in under 30 min.


----------



## Cole Henry (Sep 23, 2014)

Got two in central FL yesterday. one group of 7 or 8 and another smaller group of 3 and that was it. These are my first ducks so im pretty hooked.


----------



## arrow2 (Sep 24, 2014)

Saw a bunch on Lake Seminole, guys were pounding something on Mon am on the Fla side.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 24, 2014)

There are still a good many up this way, been here since goose season started and WV has no early teal season.


----------



## diamondback (Sep 24, 2014)

We were on Seminole in the flint and spring creek Sunday after gators and we didn't see any or hear any shooting .we were there right at sun up till bout 2.

We have a friend that's getting a few in north fl.


----------

